
Show HN: SearchMage – Infinite Scrolling and Filtering - calmchaos
We just released SearchMage WebExtension that provides infinite scrolling for popular search engines, search result filtering, custom CSS support, dark themes, improved navigation elements for Google, keyboard shortcuts and much more.<p>For Firefox:
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;addons.mozilla.org&#x2F;firefox&#x2F;addon&#x2F;searchmage-search-enhancer&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;addons.mozilla.org&#x2F;firefox&#x2F;addon&#x2F;searchmage-search-e...</a><p>For Chrome&#x2F;Vivaldi:
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;searchmage&#x2F;oldjnhaegfgpfjlpmedeehapghiodglc" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;searchmage&#x2F;oldjnha...</a><p>Feedback and improvement ideas are welcome.
======
peteforde
Is there a business intention with this plugin, or is it just a cool thing
that you did? Who is "we"?

Does it impact only Google or will it attempt to auto-load other sites as
well?

I'm curious who you see as your target user, and what problem you're solving
for them. I don't mean that to sound negative; another way of asking is "what
existing behaviour are you replacing"? (Given that most users apparently never
read past the first few results...)

~~~
calmchaos
SearchMage supports Google, Bing, Yahoo, DuckDuckGo, Yandex and Baidu. You can
choose in options which search engines are enhanced.

The primary driver for this extension was the fact that especially when
searching with Google and using "sort by date" there are A LOT of spam domain
hits which lead to potentially malicious sites. It turns out that a simple
regexp will catch most of them: \\.php\?\w{6,9}=

So I first implemented functionality to be able to block these spam domains
(and to easily report them to Google as well).

Then I found myself clicking many times different menus when I wanted to
search by date (try it on Google for example). Those clicks add up so I wanted
to make it faster and simpler. So I implemented the popup based search and
made the UI as simple as possible but still powerful (sort by, search
category). I later added support for multiple search engines to unify the
experience.

Then I found myself often searching for certain types of things which are
provided by a handful of websites. So I figured that having "search profiles"
would be good so I don't always have to write a long line of (site:foobar.com
OR site:yeehaw.com OR ...) type things in the search box.

Then I got REALLY annoyed by the very small navigation buttons (next page
mainly) in Google search. So I wanted to make them BIGGER so that I won't have
to point and aim like in CS every time. After I implemented that, I thought
that just scrolling with a mouse down should load new results (infinite
scrolling) but it should be opt-in feature only. I want to find information
fast and don't want to spend time aiming for UI elements.

Then during evenings the bright colors blind me so I implemented built-in dark
mode for Google and Bing and created an option to use any custom CSS for
search engines.

And the story goes on. So the features that are there were something I
personally needed. And since most people need search every day, I figured that
why not share the extension with others as well.

Currently there's no business intention and the code is not obfuscated in any
way.

~~~
sml156
Good work

I tried it just for the removing of spam domains in the search results the
rest is a bonus to me.

------
dvh
I thought infinite scrolling is universally hated feature (at least on hn)

~~~
LeanderK
I really like infinite scrolling! But, unfortunatly, it's often so badly
implemented that it's really annoying.

------
Crowz4k
I don't like big buttons at the bottom can I remove it?

~~~
calmchaos
Option to remove it will be available in the next version. Thanks for the
feedback.

------
Findeton
I really like it!

